# Norfolk Line Ferry Prices .......... Good deal?????????



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi, 

Over the weekend I decided to search for ferry prices to France and to be honest I ended up booking from the first website I visited, which was Norfolk Line. I checked a couple of other websites but they were coming up far more expensive for the same dates and so I decided that instead of hunting around for hours on the net, I would just book it as I thought the fare offered by Norfolk Line from Dover to Dunkerque seemed a really good deal.  

Our motorhome is 30 foot long (or should I say 9 metres?) and with the Smart car and A frame, the total vehicle length is approx 12 metres. Price (including fuel surcharges) for our size outfit plus 2 adults and 2 dogs was £165.00 return and that is for midday crossings. The dogs alone are charged at £60.00 return, so all in all I thought the fare was very reasonable indeed. I know if I had booked well in advance I could have got a far better deal but for a crossing in only 2 weeks time, I think I got myself a bargain! By the way, the Euro tunnel was £320 for the same dates! 8O 

Am I right to feel so pleased or does someone know of an even better deal on offer at the moment?

Sue


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yes well done.... I've often wondered why so many people go via euro tunnel as I've always found it at least £100.00 more than P&O... but i was informed that people use tesco vouchers or have to think of their pets, they have to be left inside the van for over an hour alone... so i can see the point of that... got my P&O tickets last week, at £95.00 return on the 21:20 departure on friday..my van is 8mtr's which I thourght was good as well... still thank you for the information...


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

See - size does matter!

I'm on an early Norfolk Line crossing next Monday - £39 return incl.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi Clive,

You got a good deal too - so I bet you were delighted too?

My dogs are OK being left in the MH for an hour and last time we travelled with them by ferry, they were very calm when we left and when we returned, so thankfully this isn't a problem for us. However, like you mention, if it was, then I would definitely pay the extra to use the euro tunnel rather than risk distressing them. 

How long are you visiting France for? We ourselves have about just under a month planned, so we are really looking forward to our trip as normally touring for that amount of time, especially at this time of year, is right out of the question for us! We own a gift shop in a seaside resort and normally we are up to our necks in preparing for the main 6 weeks school holidays etc. However, we are starting to take more of a back seat in the business these days and we are semi retiring (if that's the correct terminology?) Our son in law, who has worked for us since he was 18 and is now 30, is running the shop more and more for us and due to his hard work, loyalty and dedication we are now able to take a step back and enjoy our motorhome travels more. It's great to know we can get away during the warmer weather, as in the past, most of our MH travels have been done during the winter months, which - although we have enjoyed immensely, it does limit you somewhat! 

Up to now we have only briefly got a taste of France whilst enroute to other european winter destinations, so we are so looking forward to visiting France during a time of year when everything is open and the climate is so much more favourable.

Have a lovely trip and who knows - we may bump into one and other on our travels.

Sue


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

tonyt said:


> See - size does matter!
> 
> I'm on an early Norfolk Line crossing next Monday - £39 return incl.


Have a good time tonyt and Im glad you got such a brilliant bargain too! 

Sue

PS Hey, just a thought ........ perhaps we could have towed yours behind ours and got you on for FREE! :wink:


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

...Hi Sue... yes well it ll depends on which day and the time of day you wish to go.... we are a bit limited to Di's work times so we leave asap on the friday and take the 21:20 ferry, have supper on board and then pop round to the local Aire... then its market day on the saturday morning so we get some food there and off we go.... aiming for north Italy, but we might just find things we see and stop there... so no real plan and we only have two weeks this time as I have work on the saturday morning, we arrive back on the friday evening.... I do hope you enjoy your trip and this time of year its better... we went to spain over christmas and new year and it was blinking cold even down there... still there's no pleasing me is there... enjoy...


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

We are on Norfolkline next Sunday. 23'ft M/H towing a car on A Frame, £89 return.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

I think you are correct that Norfolkline are offering the best prices. I booked 4 crossings last year using the NEC Disount Code that a member kindly posted on here. My van is about the same length as yours at 8.7 metres and I also tow a Smart Car. The cost for a return at good times was 29pounds return. The discount code also gave an option of as many free changes as required, which I was glad of last month due to the ash chaos.

It made me laugh reading my booking. I can take a 9m motorhome a trailer with Smart Car and up to 7 people all for the cost of 29pounds return. However, the cost of a one way for a small Border Collie is 30pounds   

Not complaining because all in it's a terrific deal

Stewart


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

stewartwebr said:


> I think you are correct that Norfolkline are offering the best prices. I booked 4 crossings last year using the NEC Disount Code that a member kindly posted on here. My van is about the same length as yours at 8.7 metres and I also tow a Smart Car. The cost for a return at good times was 29pounds return. The discount code also gave an option of as many free changes as required, which I was glad of last month due to the ash chaos.
> 
> It made me laugh reading my booking. I can take a 9m motorhome a trailer with Smart Car and up to 7 people all for the cost of 29pounds return. However, the cost of a one way for a small Border Collie is 30pounds
> 
> ...


Wow Stewart that is REALLY good! Even with our 2 dogs that would still only be £89 return!!!!! I suppose if I subtract the dogs from our fare, that then makes it £105 return for motorhome and smart car - so although still not a bad price, it's still NO way as good a deal as what you or some of the other posters have come across! Never mind - I'm NOT complaining and it's still loads cheaper then the tunnel would have been! 

Thanks for the information. 

Sue


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Norfolkline*

I have never taken the motorhome on a NorfolkLine ferry as I am always charged extra for length - like sue I declare 9.00 metres.

I have a sailing booking on the Pride of burgundy though with P&O at £31.25 one way - the same crossing can be booked through the CCC for £29.00.

In respect of Eurotunnel, there is no charge for dogs on the Folkestone - Calais route.

Russell


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

will Norfolk Lines who already do Liverpool(Birkenhead) to Dublin and Belfast, sailing straight past where I live please rescue us in the IOM where my latest return not quite peak booking with an 8 metre van was nearly £400 and I cannot afford to take the dogs out of the van!


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

^what he said^


----------



## misty1 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Sue,

As you know we did the dover/calais trip 3 weeks ago but decided to leave behind the "smart car" and trailer and go alla naturale, just the van (7mtrs). Cost us £59 return but did take the risk of booking with Sea France (they like their strikes). That was quite a good deal considering your outfit and extra (doggies). Enjoy your trip.

Andrew


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

misty1 said:


> Hi Sue,
> 
> As you know we did the dover/calais trip 3 weeks ago but decided to leave behind the "smart car" and trailer and go alla naturale, just the van (7mtrs). Cost us £59 return but did take the risk of booking with Sea France (they like their strikes). That was quite a good deal considering your outfit and extra (doggies). Enjoy your trip.
> 
> Andrew


Thanks Andrew.  I'm sure we will have a fab time, as when I read all the posts relating to France, there are not many who don't find the experience a positive and enjoyable one.

Ooh I cant wait!

Sue


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*based*

where are you based Sue?

Trev


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi Trev,

We are based in Lincolnshire.

Sue


----------



## misty1 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Sue,

Get down your way every month for the weekend at RAF Digby, north of Sleaford so know the area well. In TA for me sins.

Andrew


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Rapide561 said:


> like sue I declare 9.00 metres.


I don't Russell, and got a midday return crossing for £54 through the CC. My parents can't get a return crossing from Ardrossan to Arran in a car, for less than that.
:wink: I have to add that we have no toads or dogs though. :wink:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi Jock,  

Am I correct in assuming you state your vehicle is shorter than it actually is when you are booking your ferry crossing? If so, how does that work? Do they not check your vehicles length when you check in or are being loaded onto the ferry? Mmm - you've got me thinking now!!!!!! :wink: 

Thanks for the info and I look forward to reading your reply.

Love n hugs

Sue x


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Sonesta said:


> Thanks for the info and I look forward to reading your reply.


It's all in the PM Sue. :wink:

Regards to you and Gilbert.

Jock.


----------

